Ask HN: What happened to YC Podcast? - kull
======
dredmorbius
Context might be useful. There were a handful of episodes created from Nov
2019 - Jan 2020:

[https://blog.ycombinator.com/category/podcast/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/category/podcast/)

~~~
kull
it’s June 2020. No new episodes? Did they give up on the podcast?

